# But can ge sing?



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

http://home.telkomsa.net/peterden/al saut/forum/teaspoon2.mpg


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

At least the spoon isn't up his nose....


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that's awesome! Time to dig up some teaspoons and raise the action on my acoustic:rockon:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

djdeacon said:


> At least the spoon isn't up his nose....


I think Keith Richards perfected that technique.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I think Keith Richards perfected that technique.



He also found a way to stick his dad up his nose.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Of course, the real question is can ge spell?


----------

